# Anyone Here Still Refusing To Wear A Mask?



## fmdog44 (Jun 29, 2020)

Sadly I still see people on the news still saying it is a political thing or some other irrational excuse for not wearing a mask.


----------



## charry (Jun 29, 2020)

No body wears one here ....


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2020)

Most people don’t wear masks here but do follow social distancing. In the bigger stores like Costco it’s strongly suggested customers wear a mask but they can’t force anyone too. Still about 98% of people where them while there.

Occasionally you see a person walking along the street with one on but not many


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 29, 2020)

Stores here are not allowing people in without masks. It is now the law.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 29, 2020)

Last week at Wal Mart the majority of shoppers in the store did not wear a mask. This week more than half the shoppers were wearing a mask. Depends upon the number of people shopping and our Covid cases are going up again so there's that too. Last week I didn't wear a mask. This week I did because the store was crowded.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 29, 2020)

In the small town where I live no one wears a mask.  We just returned from a 4 day trip to a resort in the western part of my province & absolutely no one wore a mask except 3 kids working in an ice cream parlor.  By the way, I have never wore a mask once & I'm as "healthy as a horse".  Went to my eye doctor yesterday.  The doctor, the receiptions & all the clients wore masks.  I DID NOT!  No one challenged me.  We have Happy Hour here & no one wears any masks & they do not social distance.  It seems that the internet websites & the newspapers are constantly encouraging this lifestyle but "country folks" can't be fooled.  It's basically a city slicker thing.


----------



## rgp (Jun 29, 2020)

The wearing of masks around here is very rare. Went to the store Sunday, while waiting for my groceries , I saw one patron wearing one into the store. The employees had them on, but most were down around their chin ..... so?


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 29, 2020)

I couldn't read Sunny's article, because I'm not subscribing to WashPo. But I find it hard to believe that mask wearing or not wearing runs along political lines. Dave and I wear masks. We also watch Fox News so apparently we are free thinkers. LOL! Seems like a prudent thing to do. If I had to make a generalization, and that's all it is, nothing scientific, I see more masks in our somewhat high end grocery store than I do in Walmart. What does that mean? No idea. As of July 3, our city has made wearing masks into businesses mandatory. Well, we'll see. Could be difficult to enforce. Honestly, I think the biggest problems come when large crowds gather, especially in closed spaces. We need a freakin' vaccine!!


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 29, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> I couldn't read Sunny's article, because I'm not subscribing to WashPo. But I find it hard to believe that mask wearing or not wearing runs along political lines. Dave and I wear masks. We also watch Fox News so apparently we are free thinkers. LOL! Seems like a prudent thing to do. If I had to make a generalization, and that's all it is, nothing scientific, I see more masks in our somewhat high end grocery store than I do in Walmart. What does that mean? No idea. As of July 3, our city has made wearing masks into businesses mandatory. Well, we'll see. Could be difficult to enforce. Honestly, I think the biggest problems come when large crowds gather, especially in closed spaces. We need a freakin' vaccine!!




 I think Packerjohn in post #7 proved your point.  He's Canadian so I doubt is impacted by the American politics of mask wearing if that's even a thing.


----------



## rgp (Jun 29, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> I couldn't read Sunny's article, because I'm not subscribing to WashPo. But I find it hard to believe that mask wearing or not wearing runs along political lines. Dave and I wear masks. We also watch Fox News so apparently we are free thinkers. LOL! Seems like a prudent thing to do. If I had to make a generalization, and that's all it is, nothing scientific, I see more masks in our somewhat high end grocery store than I do in Walmart. What does that mean? No idea. As of July 3, our city has made wearing masks into businesses mandatory. Well, we'll see. Could be difficult to enforce. Honestly, I think the biggest problems come when large crowds gather, especially in closed spaces. We need a freakin' vaccine!!




 We do indeed ! ...... 

What about an older person, [thinking of a friend] that actually has severe difficulty breathing with one on ? He says he has tried three [I think] different types, none of them seem to do the trick. So he is wearing his 'down' , and if approached by someone about it .... he just pulls it up.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 29, 2020)

I don't know why grown adults, elderly people, whine and yell about this.

Its no big deal! Masks can save lives.

Just do it, it's no big deal, so quitcher bitchin'.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 29, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> I think Packerjohn in post #7 proved your point.  He's Canadian so I doubt is impacted by the American politics of mask wearing if that's even a thing.


https://www.canada.ca/en/public-hea...s/about-non-medical-masks-face-coverings.html


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 29, 2020)

*I always wear a mask when required to. I do see people without them, and it is sad. I notice lately I am seeing more people with no masks.  I always carry a couple in my purse to wear.
I did almost walk into a store without one, but caught myself and stopped in the lobby and put it on.*


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 29, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Stores here are not allowing people in without masks. It is now the law.



Nope... not a law. could be a store policy, but not a law. 
https://www.newswars.com/texas-gov-abbott-overrides-unconstitutional-mandatory-mask-laws/


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 29, 2020)

Nobody around my area has ever worn a mask, and very few do in the larger towns I venture to.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 29, 2020)

In my area of the city (Toronto, Canada), the majority of people wear masks. We notice when we go for drives into smaller communities and towns, we see very few masks.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 29, 2020)

I'm waiting until after this dies down and then I'll be curious to see how many cases of tracheitis there will be due to a *bacterial infection*  . It can't be good to block all bacteria from leaving your throat area and swallowing it back down your  trachea. 
Another problem with wearing a mask I see is shallow breathing.
When your breath is consistently shallow, stagnant air, residue, and pollutants can accumulate in the lungs, which can lead to low energy, contracted breathing, and toxic buildup. Deep breathing, on the other hand, gives our bodies nourishment and energy. Deep breathing not only supports healthier lungs, it ensures that oxygen moves through the blood and all cells, detoxifying, energizing, nourishing along the way.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 29, 2020)

The law, or ordinance, or what ever you call it, that my city passed, has some "outs." People who have trouble breathing in a mask are exempted. So tell me how they're going to determine that?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 29, 2020)

I give up.
Figure it out, ask doctors,,,, or kill yourselves and/or your families. It's that serious.

I have no other comments besides good luck and stay well.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 29, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> The law, or ordinance, or what ever you call it, that my city passed, has some "outs." People who have trouble breathing in a mask are exempted. So tell me how they're going to determine that?


I would have to be one of "them" to answer. Personally, I don't know but somebody does. Find them.


----------



## Red Cinders (Jun 29, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> I couldn't read Sunny's article, because I'm not subscribing to WashPo. But I find it hard to believe that mask wearing or not wearing runs along political lines. Dave and I wear masks. We also watch Fox News so apparently we are free thinkers. LOL! Seems like a prudent thing to do. If I had to make a generalization, and that's all it is, nothing scientific, I see more masks in our somewhat high end grocery store than I do in Walmart. What does that mean? No idea. As of July 3, our city has made wearing masks into businesses mandatory. Well, we'll see. Could be difficult to enforce. Honestly, I think the biggest problems come when large crowds gather, especially in closed spaces. We need a freakin' vaccine!!



Carol, like you, I also wear a mask and watch Fox News.  Nice to meet another free thinker --LOL! Even though the medical experts told us in the beginning of this pandemic that wearing masks wouldn't help, I thought that didn't make a whole lot of sense.  I've been wearing masks since the beginning and made several to send to family.  This whole silly thing about wearing masks according to your news source preference or political preference seems like nothing more than excitement created by the media to gain or appease an audience.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2020)

My husband talked with his brother tonight only to discover that he doesn’t believe in this pandemic.
They’ve got 4 children. I wonder how an attitude like that affects their children. How sad.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 29, 2020)

Wearing a mask, and avoiding close contact with others, are about the Only things we can do, for now, to help minimize the chances of spreading this virus.  Anyone who thinks this virus is a hoax, or refuses to follow these simple rules is only showing themselves to be Part of the Problem.  

There are already areas that are experiencing a 2nd major spike in this virus, and we could easily see a return to some of the March/April shutdowns, as a result.  When I see the way some people are behaving, the only thing I can think is "people are their own worst enemy".


----------



## mlh (Jun 29, 2020)

i always wear mine. i do not understand what the big deal is.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 30, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> I, for one am so tired of the people who are against wearing a mask.  I give up in trying to understand them!  I have a friend on Facebook that has given me irritable bowel syndrome due to her arguing about the 'mask'.   She is a piece of art.



I for one am so tired of people who are fervently for wearing a mask. I give up trying to understand those that aren't free thinking enough to research the issue. Not take every word that any agenda driven pundit or click bait news (?) site might have to add to the confusion.  I have no irritable bowel syndrome and sleep well at night.  

https://technocracy.news/blaylock-f...9O1SVisL2DJcn6cLP-VDGWK5Zcqct8x43ZryxEQqMcExc


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 30, 2020)

I always wear a mask when I'm going to be around people and I think that those who refuse to wear one are just acting stubborn.

People who don't wear a mask are being part of the problem and not part of the solution.  It's not as if you have to wear a mask 24 hours a day.  Wearing a mask for an hour or so it's not going to kill anyone and you can always go outside and pull it down and deep breathe for a while when you're not around people.

It is a* fact *that wearing a mask helps slow the spread of the virus!!


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 30, 2020)

Wearing masks in public is mandated here.  And with no mask, you will be turned away from a store.  

Personally, I hate wearing a mask, but I do it because it is the sensible thing to do.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jun 30, 2020)

I wear one when I go into a store (about 20 minutes, once a week).  Otherwise, no, because I don't come within 10 feet of anybody except my wife.  

When I play golf, I'm far away from my partners.  They are on the fairway and I am in the woods somewhere looking for my lost ball.


----------



## rgp (Jun 30, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I don't know why grown adults, elderly people, whine and yell about this.
> 
> Its no big deal! Masks can save lives.
> 
> Just do it, it's no big deal, so quitcher bitchin'.




 It is a big-deal when one cannot breathe with the mask on.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2020)

I never refused to wear one, to me that's selfish and foolish.  But I only wear one when I'm close to people, like in a store or having a chat with my neighbor closer than a 10 foot distance.  I always have one with me and in my vehicles, actually carried on in my pocket on my camping trip although I never came close to anyone there except my husband and the wildlife.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 30, 2020)

rgp said:


> It is a big-deal when one cannot breathe with the mask on.


I have asthma and copd and I wear mine all day every day at work.


----------



## charry (Jun 30, 2020)

I’m not against anyone wearing masks...it’s just it’s not a restriction here...


----------



## charry (Jun 30, 2020)

Keesha said:


> My husband talked with his brother tonight only to discover that he doesn’t believe in this pandemic.
> They’ve got 4 children. I wonder how an attitude like that affects their children. How sad.





a lot of people , think that it has been taken all out of context........
This will be with us always now, just like the common cold , flu, etc


----------



## rgp (Jun 30, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I have asthma and copd and I wear mine all day every day at work.




  And your point ?


----------



## LindaB (Jun 30, 2020)

I think NOT wearing a mask when mandated by your state or county shows immense disrespect for the health of others, not to mention the law. I am sick to death of the people who insist on making this issue political. In fact, I am sick to death of politics, period.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 30, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Nope... not a law. could be a store policy, but not a law.
> https://www.newswars.com/texas-gov-abbott-overrides-unconstitutional-mandatory-mask-laws/


You are wrong, The county of Harris passed the ordinance starting yesterday . Masks are mandatory. "No Mask No Service"


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 30, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> The law, or ordinance, or what ever you call it, that my city passed, has some "outs." People who have trouble breathing in a mask are exempted. So tell me how they're going to determine that?


So tell us how one gets a document proving a mask is detrimental to their breathing "problem." You are totally in the dark as mask do not inhibit air passing through.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 30, 2020)

rgp said:


> We do indeed ! ......
> 
> What about an older person, [thinking of a friend] that actually has severe difficulty breathing with one on ? He says he has tried three [I think] different types, none of them seem to do the trick. So he is wearing his 'down' , and if approached by someone about it .... he just pulls it up.


 Yesterday, I was scheduled for a breathing test with my Pulmonologist in a large medical building. I was masked and winded by the time I got there.  Among other breathing tests, I had to walk up and down a long hallway with a mask, and I was sweating and darn near passed out I was breathing so hard. My point is, I would never go out in public without a mask. Masks are very difficult for me, and that's why I need to stay home as much as possible. Able bodied people should be ashamed to complain that masks just aren't "convenient" for them. 
I have no use for maskless people, there's simply no excuse. Frankly, when I see people not wearing a mask, I can't help but make an instant character judgement on their personal discipline and their basic lack of consideration for those around them.   A picture speaks a thousand words.

               __________________


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 30, 2020)

rgp said:


> And your point ?


The point is there is no such thing as medical "Get Out Of Jail Free" cards for people not wearing due to breathing "problems".


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 30, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> So tell us how one gets a document proving a mask is detrimental to their breathing "problem." You are totally in the dark as mask do not inhibit air passing through.



You know this how? I'd suggest you read my previous post to get some first hand knowledge about that. None of the many masks I've tried keeps me from being air obstructed, but I wear it anyway if *I have to be in public.*


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 30, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> The point is there is no such thing as medical "Get Out Of Jail Free" cards for people not wearing due to breathing "problems".


The  (ADA)  American disability act might disagree with your statement. There can be many reason why a disabled person should not wear a mask, and business can not discriminate so now the business must make the decision. That opens up a new can of worms.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 30, 2020)

rgp said:


> And your point ?


I still don't see what the big deal is. You're the one that brought it up.


----------



## LindaB (Jun 30, 2020)

charry said:


> I’m not against anyone wearing masks...it’s just it’s not a restriction here...


It may not be mandated but hey, common sense would dictate


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 30, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> So tell us how one gets a document proving a mask is detrimental to their breathing "problem." You are totally in the dark as mask do not inhibit air passing through.


I didn't write the law. I don't know how they're going to enforce it. So I don't know how you prove, and to whom, that you are physically unable to wear a mask.


----------



## jujube (Jun 30, 2020)

I wear one faithfully when I go in buildings or if I'm standing in line outside. I hate wearing a mask.....but i wear one. Mandatory wearing went into effect in my county yesterday.  There is apparently quite the thriving business starting up in fake "exemption certificates".....
Probably the same people who issue fake "service dog" certificates.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jun 30, 2020)

I haven't been on this forum in quite a while, it is so very sad to see a lot of people choose not to wear the masks or face shields.  Call it rebellion, ignorance, selfishness, or going along with the crowd.  We are seniors and we need to protect ourselves, wear the masks, self distance, etc.  This stuff is very real and deadly and they do not know how to fix it yet.  So, wear the masks/face shield!!!!!  I wear a face shield, you can breathe better and you get more air.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jun 30, 2020)

Just since the level has spiked again in a few states, I am wearing a mask in my car, while walking outside, and just going the extra mile of protection.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 30, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> The  (ADA)  American disability act might disagree with your statement. There can be many reason why a disabled person should not wear a mask, and business can not discriminate so now the business must make the decision. That opens up a new can of worms.


That is not my point. I want to SEE a document stating the person cannot wear a mask because it inhibits breathing. BS! To add to my point see jujubes entry about fake deferment  cards.


----------



## charry (Jul 1, 2020)

LindaB said:


> It may not be mandated but hey, common sense would dictate




We all have a choice....and I’m sorry, I think they are a germ carrier ....I just don’t go near people, that’s good enough for me ..!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> I couldn't read Sunny's article, because I'm not subscribing to WashPo. But I find it hard to believe that mask wearing or not wearing runs along political lines. Dave and I wear masks. We also watch Fox News so apparently we are free thinkers. LOL! Seems like a prudent thing to do. If I had to make a generalization, and that's all it is, nothing scientific, I see more masks in our somewhat high end grocery store than I do in Walmart. What does that mean? No idea. As of July 3, our city has made wearing masks into businesses mandatory. Well, we'll see. Could be difficult to enforce. Honestly, I think the biggest problems come when large crowds gather, especially in closed spaces. We need a freakin' vaccine!!



Here's part of the article, which I copied and pasted. Too long to show the whole article, but this shows the gist of it.


June 28, 2020 at 7:00 a.m. EDT


Three serious research efforts have put numerical weight — yes, data-driven evidence — behind what many suspected all along: Americans who relied on Fox News, or similar right-wing sources, were duped as the coronavirus began its deadly spread.

Dangerously duped.
The studies “paint a picture of a media ecosystem that amplifies misinformation, entertains conspiracy theories and discourages audiences from taking concrete steps to protect themselves and others,” wrote my colleague Christopher Ingraham in an analysis last week.
Here’s the reality, now backed by numbers:

Those who relied on mainstream sources — the network evening newscasts or national newspapers that President Trump constantly blasts as “fake news” — got an accurate assessment of the pandemic’s risks. Those were the news consumers who were more likely to respond accordingly, protecting themselves and others against the disease that has now killed more than 123,000 in the United States with no end in sight.
AD

ADVERTISING

Those who relied on Fox or, say, radio personality Rush Limbaugh, came to believe that vitamin C was a possible remedy, that the Chinese government created the virus in a lab, and that government health agencies were exaggerating the dangers in the hopes of damaging Trump politically, a survey showed.
New research explores how conservative media misinformation may have intensified the severity of the pandemic
“That’s the real evil of this type of programming,” Arthur West of the Washington League for Increased Transparency and Ethics, which sued Fox News in April over its coronavirus coverage, told the Times of San Diego, a news website. “We believe it delayed and interfered with a prompt and adequate response to this coronavirus pandemic.” (A Fox News lawyer called the suit “wrong on the facts, frivolous on the law,” and said it would be defended vigorously; a judge dismissed the suit in May.)


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 1, 2020)

To those that don't believe it is the law to wear masks in Harris County, TX>>>>>

Masks will now be mandatory in Harris County until August 26, per a Tuesday, June 30 vote by the Harris County Commissioners.
The vote directs any businesses providing goods or services to require all employees and visitors to wear face coverings in areas of close proximity to co-workers or the public.
On Monday, June 29, Harris County Judge Lina Hidalgo expressed a desire to extend the county's COVID-19 disaster declaration, which would allow for the mask order extension.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jul 1, 2020)

Sunny said:


> June 28, 2020 at 7:00 a.m. EDT
> 
> Add to list
> 
> ...




How about all the "experts" who explained that participating in mass protests was an ok thing to do in the middle of the pandemic?

Or the "experts" who told Governor Cuomo to send infected elderly people back to nursing homes?  (31,000 dead New Yorkers, far more than any other state, and a huge percentage from nursing homes)

Or the "experts" who kept the NYC subways (surely the most effective incubator ever invented) packed through mid-March?  

Or the "experts" who predicted that a shortage of ventilators would lead to innumerable fatalities?  (Hint:  it didn't.  In fact using ventilators at all turned out to be a big mistake).

Lots of politically motivated foolishness on all sides of this issue.  Certainly the administration inspired no confidence but no one else does, either.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 1, 2020)

Landlord quit wearing masks.. which makes me nervous...


----------



## rgp (Jul 1, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I still don't see what the big deal is. You're the one that brought it up.




 Once again, if a person cannot breathe / has great difficulty breathing with one on ? How are they suppose to function ? Should they just chance 'keeling' over ..... to better protect you ?


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 1, 2020)

rgp said:


> Once again, if a person cannot breathe / has great difficulty breathing with one on ? How are they suppose to function ? Should they just chance 'keeling' over ..... to better protect you ?


I do it every single day for others all day long. I can't breathe either. I'd sooner keel over than infect someone. It's not about you. It's not about me. It's about all of us. My dad is on oxygen and he wears his mask so again, what's the big deal?


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 1, 2020)

I have no idea how accurate this is but, this was on Quora this evening.
Brief comments with photos


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 1, 2020)

19 states now have passed laws making wearing masks outdoors.

https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/19/us/states-face-mask-coronavirus-trnd/index.html


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 1, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> I'm waiting until after this dies down and then I'll be curious to see how many cases of tracheitis there will be due to a *bacterial infection*  . It can't be good to block all bacteria from leaving your throat area and swallowing it back down your  trachea.
> Another problem with wearing a mask I see is shallow breathing.
> When your breath is consistently shallow, stagnant air, residue, and pollutants can accumulate in the lungs, which can lead to low energy, contracted breathing, and toxic buildup. Deep breathing, on the other hand, gives our bodies nourishment and energy. Deep breathing not only supports healthier lungs, it ensures that oxygen moves through the blood and all cells, detoxifying, energizing, nourishing along the way.


Why wait, ask the hundreds of millions of workers that wear masks every day in their work for the past 100 years?


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 2, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> 19 states now have passed laws making wearing masks outdoors.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/19/us/states-face-mask-coronavirus-trnd/index.html



Actually, only 12 of the states (11 really since DC ain't a state) have placed restrictions of mandatory mask wearing outdoors. The other states have mandated businesses to wear masks. Again, there has been NO LAW passed in any state, merely E.O. and these have not been through the court system yet. Of course, that doesn't make for a "click bait" screaming headline.


----------



## rgp (Jul 2, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I do it every single day for others all day long. I can't breathe either. I'd sooner keel over than infect someone. It's not about you. It's not about me. It's about all of us. My dad is on oxygen and he wears his mask so again, what's the big deal?




 Well, I disagree .... everyone has to do what is best for them, while at the same time doing their best not to negatively affect others.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 2, 2020)

rgp said:


> Well, I disagree .... everyone has to do what is best for them, while at the same time doing their best not to negatively affect others.


If I have asthma and COPD and I can function and wear my mask I don't understand why your "friend" can't manage. Even long enough to go shopping or whatever. If he's in that bad of shape then maybe he needs a trip to the dr. If his breathing is that bad then it doesn't sound like his COPD is very well managed. You can't blame everything on the masks all the time.

Good luck anyway.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 2, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Just since the level has spiked again in a few states, I am wearing a mask in my car, while walking outside, and just going the extra mile of protection.


Why would you wear a mask in your car?


----------



## rgp (Jul 2, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> If I have asthma and COPD and I can function and wear my mask I don't understand why your "friend" can't manage. Even long enough to go shopping or whatever. If he's in that bad of shape then maybe he needs a trip to the dr. If his breathing is that bad then it doesn't sound like his COPD is very well managed. You can't blame everything on the masks all the time.
> 
> Good luck anyway.




Not sure why you put friend in quotations ? If you do not believe me? then there is no point even having this conversation. Anyway, he has no diagnosed medical condition .. And i never said he did ........ He says he just cannot breath with the thing on. Who am I [or you] to say different ?

After all , we are all different !


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jul 2, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> 19 states now have passed laws making wearing masks outdoors.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/19/us/states-face-mask-coronavirus-trnd/index.html


The first couple I looked at all said "requiring wearing a mask in public when social distancing isn't possible." Which is what I would hope any reasonable person would do. I'm not going to wear a mask when I'm riding a bike, for instance.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 2, 2020)

California requires masks in public indoor spaces, including while shopping, riding on public transportation or seeking medical care. Masks or face coverings are also required in public _outdoor_ spaces when social distancing is not an option.

Husband and I wear masks when going on errands, shopping, etc., but not when walking our dog in our suburban neighborhood. When we get within 20 yards of someone who is about to cross our path, either we or they cross the street.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 2, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I have no idea how accurate this is but, this was on Quora this evening.
> Brief comments with photos
> View attachment 111864
> View attachment 111865



Interesting that there's no mention to the fact that we are exposed to bacteria all the time and some bacteria is good bacteria. Using their  logic, masked shows no bacteria, so what happens to the good bacteria your body needs.    
I was glad to see the small print on the side that noted this was bacteria and really had nothing to do with virus.


----------



## LindaB (Jul 2, 2020)

charry said:


> We all have a choice....and I’m sorry, I think they are a germ carrier ....I just don’t go near people, that’s good enough for me ..!


Yesterday was interesting for me. I had to make several stops at various different stores since I haven't been out and about for a while. Last Friday, masks became mandatory here in our state. Every store that I entered yesterday had a sign on the door that read, "By emergency mandate, you are required to wear a mask while shopping with us, Thank you." Everyone was complying. You may no longer have a choice where you are sometime soon if this virus continues to spiral. Masks are not germ carriers if you either wash them, if cloth, or dispose of them if not. Hope you will manage to respect the health of others, if not yourself.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2020)

LindaB said:


> Hope you will manage to respect the health of others, if not yourself.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 3, 2020)

Heard on the radio and BBC news that the Texas Governor has mandated the wearing of masks in public as coronavirus cases rocketed in the state. Those who refuse will be fined up to $250.


----------



## charry (Jul 3, 2020)

LindaB said:


> Yesterday was interesting for me. I had to make several stops at various different stores since I haven't been out and about for a while. Last Friday, masks became mandatory here in our state. Every store that I entered yesterday had a sign on the door that read, "By emergency mandate, you are required to wear a mask while shopping with us, Thank you." Everyone was complying. You may no longer have a choice where you are sometime soon if this virus continues to spiral. Masks are not germ carriers if you either wash them, if cloth, or dispose of them if not. Hope you will manage to respect the health of others, if not yourself.





I dont go out anywhere linda....I am my husbands shadow carer.  He cant be left ........we have online deliveries, for everything ...... im just stating, in the Uk, we dont have to wear masks......


----------



## LindaB (Jul 3, 2020)

charry said:


> I dont go out anywhere linda....I am my husbands shadow carer.  He cant be left ........we have online deliveries, for everything ...... im just stating, in the Uk, we dont have to wear masks......


I hope you won't have to.


----------



## Jim1000 (Jul 3, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Here's part of the article, which I copied and pasted. Too long to show the whole article, but this shows the gist of it.
> 
> 
> June 28, 2020 at 7:00 a.m. EDT
> ...



thanks Sunny, I agree with everything, since the very beginning Fox mimicked false info given by the gov. ya don't have to be a scientist to know anything between your mouth and other people will help stop the spread of the virus, while not a 100% effective they still help, people that argue about this have a agenda, and often it's simply a politically defiance driven reaction brought about from listening to fox broadcast and idiots like Carlson.

there are places and jobs where mask wearing is difficult if not impossible, such as high exertion and physically exhaustive type work, most often though there is no one in the area to effect, so no need to wear one.

my Menards store will not allow anyone to enter without one, I wish every store or business did the same, the simple act of putting on a mask in public congested places is so simple that not doing so is idiotic, it's as though people now days care less and less about others and only about themselves, we have become a nation of entitlement and lack respect for others that know more then our selves or the obedience to listen and heed there advice, more childishness, I fear the coming years will only see this get worse.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2020)

Somebody asked why wear a mask if you are alone in a car.  The answer is, of course you don't need to wear a mask in that circumstance.

I wear a mask when walking outside, but only pull it up when I see anyone coming anywhere near me (within a block or so).  Otherwise, it remains hanging from my ears, but beneath my chin.  I don't see any reason to wear it when I am alone in the great outdoors.

This compromise works for me. I am not risking my own or anyone else's health, but I am doing what is necessary in order to breathe while I am walking.


----------



## charry (Jul 3, 2020)

LindaB said:


> I hope you won't have to.





Linda , I assure you, it’s no fun staying indoors All day !!


----------



## Treacle (Jul 3, 2020)

I hope this is not going off piste but without getting into the debate of masks there is an emphasis on handwashing, handwashing handwashing. We were advised by some leading scientist and the PM  to avoid touching our faces as much as possible and to wash our hands for the time it takes to sing happy birthday. The virus, we were told, can makes it's way through mouth, nose and EYES.


----------



## Barbiegirl (Jul 3, 2020)

Treacle said:


> I hope this is not going off piste but without getting into the debate of masks there is an emphasis on handwashing, handwashing handwashing. We were advised by some leading scientist and the PM  to avoid touching our faces as much as possible and to wash our hands for the time it takes to sing happy birthday. The virus, we were told, can makes it's way through mouth, nose and EYES.



That's exactly right - and it's why the mask should *stay on* once it's on, not constantly touched and pulled up/down. If you need to remove it only touch the ear loops. And wearing it pulled down under your nose or pulling it on/off to speak doesn't count, either. Wearing a mask is only half of the equation - wearing it properly is the other half, and it's not rocket science to do so.

And of course wash wash wash your hands, plus use sanitizer when washing isn't possible! 

End of sermon.


----------



## LindaB (Jul 3, 2020)

charry said:


> Linda , I assure you, it’s no fun staying indoors All day !!


I already know that. I am indoors 90% of my week.


----------



## LindaB (Jul 3, 2020)

Treacle said:


> I hope this is not going off piste but without getting into the debate of masks there is an emphasis on handwashing, handwashing handwashing. We were advised by some leading scientist and the PM  to avoid touching our faces as much as possible and to wash our hands for the time it takes to sing happy birthday. The virus, we were told, can makes it's way through mouth, nose and EYES.


----------



## LindaB (Jul 3, 2020)

Some humor


----------

